# It's a mystery



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Someone recently recommended a Coffee Compass mystery bean No. 8 to me. I had forgotten about these offerings and so bought a kilo for £13. Remarkably good value and these are really tasty, being slightly the darker side of medium with a nice full flavour (I know, I simply cannot describe taste). These were recommended by @ashcroc, so if you order any and don't like them blame him! I have just ordered another 2 kilos!

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/mysterycoffee-mark8.html


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Glad you like them. Think I may have to order some more myself before the rush starts.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Oh why not I'm just starting out, so will try these out for my practice







ordered.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jony said:


> Oh why not I'm just starting out, so will try these out for my practice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave at least 7 days past roasting. They just get better and better!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Leave at least 7 days past roasting. They just get better and better!


Yep I know that much at least


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

I was looking at these too. Coffee Compass are definitely one of the best roasters I've tried so far - I just like how their coffee tastes.


----------



## Cruz (Mar 26, 2017)

I added one kilo of mystery roast nr 8 to my order and I really like that stuff.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Going down very well here.


----------



## Covveekid (Oct 29, 2017)

I had saved some of these in the freezer, and it is quite a nice cup... can we get the answer to the 'mystery' yet?

Seems a bit of a lighter roast compared to others I've had from CC.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I have around 700 grams free to anyone YOU cover post £3.90


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jony said:


> I have around 700 grams free to anyone YOU cover post £3.90


I'll take this please. Will pm you.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

OK.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Received these today, thank you @Jony

Due to the nature of the coffee scene these days the majority of beans I drink are inevitably LSOL.

I thought I'd give these a go following @dfk41 description of medium/dark.

I started with an espresso this afternoon, great thick gloopy body that you don't tend to find with LSOL.

Sweet, not overly bitter, in an espresso it's like dark chocolate. I enjoyed it, I found the flavour is much more in your face than many LSOL drinks.

This evening I made a cappuccino (18 in 26 out at 30 seconds). Wow, delicious, tasted like a sweet hot chocolate  

10mm


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

So a good £3.90 well spent, like I said everyone as different taste and likes.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

igm45 said:


> Received these today, thank you @Jony
> 
> Due to the nature of the coffee scene these days the majority of beans I drink are inevitably LSOL.
> 
> ...


great stuff.......a convert! check for additional chest hair over the next couple of days!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> great stuff.......a convert! check for additional chest hair over the next couple of days!


Yeah baby!!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, having been ill again recently, I am just starting to get my taste for coffee back again, and am really pleased that Mystery 8 is still available. It is a veritable bargain, so another couple of bags heading my way!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

@Jony, I'll give them a go please if they're available. Oops just seen these went


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> @Jony, I'll give them a go please if they're available


Sorry I've already got them


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just to let you know, that these Mystery 8 are still available, or were when I ordered another 2 kilos on Sunday. Getting better and better and will be sorely missed when they eventually finish!


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Just ordered a kilo with discount even with postage they're still at the low end of supermarket prices


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

KTD said:


> Just ordered a kilo with discount even with postage they're still at the low end of supermarket prices


rest them well.....the ones I had over Xmas were 6 weeks old before I opened them!


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I have stacks to get through so will do! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

@kennyboy993 this was my drink this morning. I take it you have the discount code?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

igm45 said:


> @kennyboy993 this was my drink this morning. I take it you have the discount code?


I don't img - I've got loads in at the moment. I'll pester you for code if that's cool when I run low


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> I don't img - I've got loads in at the moment. I'll pester you for code if that's cool when I run low


Nay bother mate


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm in need of some new coffee is there a code you can send me?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Teejay said:


> I'm in need of some new coffee is there a code you can send me?


sent but personally when the bean is so subsidised, I do not use the code as fair is fair


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't use the code either. CC is such good value already seems churlish to take a further discount.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

It appears I'm churlish and unfair....


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Does anyone have any notes or flavours they're tasting in the cup with these? Light, dark, acidic, fruity, chocolatey, smooth balanced etc? I'd love to know


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

nufc1 said:


> Does anyone have any notes or flavours they're tasting in the cup with these? Light, dark, acidic, fruity, chocolatey, smooth balanced etc? I'd love to know


dark, chocolatey, nutty....but my taste buds are well known for their inaccuracy! Come down to Whitley and I will make you a cuppa as god intended it to be....


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Just received mine today seems that they were roasted on the 26th, that was when I ordered. So does that mean the are roasted to order? IF so I didn't appreciate that !


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Teejay said:


> Just received mine today seems that they were roasted on the 26th, that was when I ordered. So does that mean the are roasted to order? IF so I didn't appreciate that !


In a word, yes....very rarely do I receive a bean from Compass that has not been roasted to order.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

nufc1 said:


> Does anyone have any notes or flavours they're tasting in the cup with these? Light, dark, acidic, fruity, chocolatey, smooth balanced etc? I'd love to know


Really smooth, hard to get these wrong.

If you get it right (which is very easy) then you get a dark chocolate sauce with a tinge of orange.

For me they are a fantastic 'every day' drink.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Suppose I better wait for a few days! If I like them I promise not to use the discount code again!


----------



## lmulli (Feb 16, 2015)

Teejay said:


> Just received mine today seems that they were roasted on the 26th, that was when I ordered. So does that mean the are roasted to order? IF so I didn't appreciate that !


What, you don't appreciate them roasting the beans especially to order for you? Huh? I appreciate it.


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

lmulli said:


> What, you don't appreciate them roasting the beans especially to order for you? Huh? I appreciate it.


appreciate:

understand (a situation) fully; grasp the full implications of. ]"they failed to appreciate the pressure he was under"


synonyms:acknowledge, recognize, realize, know; be aware of, be conscious of, be cognizant of;

be alive to, be sensitive to, be alert to;

sympathize with, understand, comprehend, perceive, discern;

informaltake on board, be wise to

"I appreciate the problems of administration that would make this scheme impractical"


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Got round to trying the mystery 8 yesterday and then again this morning, 6 days post roast. They were nice but a little flat for my taste, probably describe them as good quality but boring, make a good house coffee. I could be making a mistake when extracting but they seemed fairly easy to get right.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

KTD said:


> Got round to trying the mystery 8 yesterday and then again this morning, 6 days post roast. They were nice but a little flat for my taste, probably describe them as good quality but boring, make a good house coffee. I could be making a mistake when extracting but they seemed fairly easy to get right.


6 days.....wait another 10!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know, I know......I am always banging on about tis coffee. With recent stomach problems I switched back to milk based but this morning I thought sod it and had an americanism with breakfast. All I can say is wow....cannot describe the flavours but it just hit the nail bang on the head and makes me feel so glad that I am a real man and not a shandy drinking light bean individual!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I thought sod it and had an americanism with breakfast.


Gee, go figure, was that a short stack of pancakes with buttermilk and maple syrup, with eggs over easy? Sorry, couldn't resist! Autocorrrect, everyone loves it!

Totally OT but as it's you David, in other news, I used a Mythos 1 today for the first time and now I get what everyone raves about. Gotta love how the grinds just land perfectly in the basket. Mythos 1, Ceado Nil to stretch a metaphor.

Better get back to me shandy and light beans!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Gee, go figure, was that a short stack of pancakes with buttermilk and maple syrup, with eggs over easy? Sorry, couldn't resist! Autocorrrect, everyone loves it!
> 
> Totally OT but as it's you David, in other news, I used a Mythos 1 today for the first time and now I get what everyone raves about. Gotta love how the grinds just land perfectly in the basket. Mythos 1, Ceado Nil to stretch a metaphor.
> 
> Better get back to me shandy and light beans!


I always say if you cannot laugh at yourself, do not laugh at others! Glad the Mythos bug is catching on.....I just wish I could have one again!


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 26, 2013)

Ordered some of theses this morning, thanks for the heads up, I'll see what they are like against the NOT 1 BEAN ones ordered Friday night


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> ... I am a real man and not a shandy drinking light bean individual!


Them's fightin' words!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I know, I know......I am always banging on about tis coffee. With recent stomach problems I switched back to milk based but this morning I thought sod it and had an americanism with breakfast. All I can say is wow....cannot describe the flavours but it just hit the nail bang on the head and makes me feel so glad that I am a real man and not a shandy drinking light bean individual!


This is like scene from tarzan,haha


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm ordering another 2kg before they disappear, really smooth. never frozen before, do I need to do anything special?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

KTD said:


> I'm ordering another 2kg before they disappear, really smooth. never frozen before, do I need to do anything special?


Are you freezing full bags? If so tape up the valve before you freeze (and leave taped up whole they defrost). If you are opening them first try and remove as much air as possible. Some people single dose straight from the freezer, but you'd need loads of little pots for that!


----------



## Sheena_Lance (Jan 24, 2018)

wow that's sound interesting,would like to know where I can find that here nearby my place.



dfk41 said:


> Leave at least 7 days past roasting. They just get better and better!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sheena_Lance said:


> wow that's sound interesting,would like to know where I can find that here nearby my place.


Hi, my taste is for darker roasted beans, but not burnt! I find that a lot of them require a significantly longer resting period. I often do not open beans for 14 to 20 days post roast. 500 grams lasts me a week or so so they do get drunk quite quickly. Lighter roasted beans seem to not need as long a period of rest


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 26, 2013)

mine arrived yesterday roasting date was 06-02, I will leave them a while as I have a few opened packets to get through first


----------



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

2KG arrived today at 8.30am.

Ordered, and roasted, yesterday.

Don't have much choice but to use them straight away as we have nothing else to put in our new (first) grinder!


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Think I'm just going to buy 5kg, have to be the best value bean out there and stocks must be running low.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

KTD said:


> Think I'm just going to buy 5kg, have to be the best value bean out there and stocks must be running low.


I dare say mystery #9 will be good value too when it comes out but obviously will taste different.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> I dare say mystery #9 will be good value too when it comes out but obviously will taste different.


Agreed, these are exactly what I like and I'm almost certain I'll be disappointed when they are replaced


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Just ordered a kilo...can't wait


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Have it on good authority that stock levels should last quite a few months yet


----------



## Karlchadw (Apr 2, 2018)

Ordered me some of these. Looking forward to trying them


----------



## johnnyka7 (Mar 5, 2018)

I received a 1kg bag roasted on the 8th of May. I have been drinking two to three double shots per day since I opened the bag on the 10th and I am surprised how this coffee becomes better and better. The first days it was a bit bitter, but now it has become medium/creamy bodied with notes of chocolate, vanilla and dried fruits.

Although in general I prefer light/medium roasts, Mystery 8 makes a perfect espresso with fruity notes.

Out of curiosity, what brew ratio(s) has given you the best cup ?


----------

